# XML-file an der Konsole ausgeben



## ad (4. Jul 2005)

Hi,

stehe gerade irgendwie auf der Leitung. Ich will zur Kontrolle mein XML-file noch mal an der Konsole ausgeben. Wie mache ich das die xml-struktur erhalten und angezeigt wird???


----------



## bambi (5. Jul 2005)

Also ich arbeite mit org.w3c.dom und geb' das Document dann so aus...


```
private void printXML() {
    try {
	    // Serialize the document onto System.out
	    TransformerFactory xformFactory = TransformerFactory.newInstance();  
	    Transformer idTransform = xformFactory.newTransformer();
		    
	    Source input = new DOMSource(xmlDoc);
	    Result output = new StreamResult(System.out);

	    idTransform.transform(input, output ); 

    } catch (TransformerConfigurationException tce) {
        System.out.println("ERROR:TransformerConfigurationException: " + tce.getMessage()); 
    } catch (TransformerException te) {
        System.out.println("ERROR:TransformerException: " + te.getMessage()); 
    }
}
```


----------



## ad (19. Jul 2005)

Hi,

Habe das ähnlich gemacht... speichere mein XML als Datei und gebe es über einen Steam auf die Konsole aus.
Finde die Möglichkeit eigentlich sehr gut und möchte das quasi als Feature beibehalten. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass auf der Konsole das XML auch formatiert angezeigt wird???  Im Moment werden die einfach aneinander gereiht, was das lesen natürlich sehr erschwert. Habe aber keine Lust, die Daten nochmal anzufassen und nur für die Konsolenausgabe extra aufzubereiten.. Jemand eine Idee???

grüsse


----------



## KISS (19. Jul 2005)

OutputKeys.INDENT=yes sollte helfen


----------



## ad (19. Jul 2005)

Na aber Hallo...Besten Dank, funzt einwandfrei :toll:


----------

